# Amplificador Media Potencia



## osmundo25 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hola, hace mucho tiempo que consulto como lector el foro buscando información, y estoy necesitandocontruir un amplificador entre 45 y 70 watts, realmente no tengo facilidades para encontrar piesas muy raras, si me facilitan un plano a transistores estaria agradecido.


----------



## hellfull (Sep 18, 2009)

mira,ahora mismo no te puedo poner uno,pero mira por la pagina de rodd elliot que tiene muchos y de varias potencias y tipos.

entre 45 y 75 vatios hay pocos,amplificadoralo a 100 que ya ahi si hay bastantes mas y con piezas comunes.


----------



## osmundo25 (Sep 18, 2009)

si, ya he vissto algunos de los que estan ahi. pero realmente me resulta dificil armarlo cuando sean complementarios a la salida los transistores de potencia, y fijate, que hay algunos que me parecen idoneos, pero usan por ejemplo un Zener de 24v, que aca es dificil de encontrar.

necesitaria un plano fiable, ya probado, para usar las piesas que he logrado acumular, que no use zener en el diseño, y se pueda alimentar bien con +- 36v

Aca no hay tiendas donde comprar piesas de ningún tipo, por eso se hace dificil emprender un proyecto eléctronico, no he [podido conseguir aún la placa virgen


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2009)

Busca en el foro amplificador con el transistor *2N3055*, son confiables de bastante potencia y con componentes fáciles de conseguir.


----------



## osmundo25 (Sep 18, 2009)

llevo algunos dias buscando, y tengo algunos diagramas pero realmente no me convence ninguno todavia, no puedo experimentar, ya saben, cuando lo arme tiene que trabajar, si se van los transistores de salida o alguno de la placa tendre que emplear bastante tiempo nuevamente para encontrarlos


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

Hola Osmundo.

Mejor hagamos al revés: Poné una lista de lo que *podés* conseguir y en base a eso se busca un esquema. Si no es adivinar y chocar contra datos nuevos a cada intento.
Aclará también qué componentes pasivos conseguís.

Saludos


----------



## osmundo25 (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok, una excelente idea

tengo los transistores de la placa BD139 y BD140, los BC (NPN) tambien, las resistencias y los condensadores no me preocupan, ya tengo un transformador toroidal enrrollado que me da unos 36V rectificados, +-36v, y para la salida tengo 2N3054A (2) y SEC E13005-2...es muy dificil encontrar Zener o pares complementarios para usar en la salida del amplificador....esas son las piesas que tengo....

ah, genial fuera amigos que me facilitaran el diseño del PBC, realmente desaprobecho mucho espacio, y nunca me quedan bien.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 18, 2009)

osmundo25 dijo:


> ...y para la salida tengo 2N3054A (2) y SEC E13005-2...


Ahí estás complicado. Estos transistores no te dan la corriente necesaria como para estar tranquilo con +-36V de alimentación, ni disipan mucha potencia.
¿No conseguís otros más grandes?

Quizá puedas hacer un Sinclair Z30 con esos transistores a la salida, pero trabaja con +-20V y da 20W sobre 8Ohm (buscalo, está entre los destacados de Gran Señal y se llama algo así como "Amplificador hifi con +-20V").

Saludos


----------



## hellfull (Sep 19, 2009)

Aqui tienes el esquema del sinclair Z30 probado con multisim y funcionando.

La pcb no la tengo porque ni siquiera la he hecho.

Va a +- 25 V puedes hacer una pequeña fuente regulada y iria perfecto.


----------



## osmundo25 (Sep 19, 2009)

hellfull dijo:


> Aqui tienes el esquema del sinclair Z30 probado con multisim y funcionando.
> 
> La pcb no la tengo porque ni siquiera la he hecho.
> 
> Va a +- 25 V puedes hacer una pequeña fuente regulada y iria perfecto.


Ese diagrama me parece perfecto, todos los componentes estan accequibles para mi. Lo puedo montar en una placa de baquelita sin complicarme mucho, ya que no aparece aca la placa virgen para hacer un PBC....se le podria hacer alguna adaptacion para suministrarle +-36v a este plano?


----------



## hellfull (Sep 19, 2009)

tendrias que cambiar todos los transistores por otros que aguanten mas voltaje,y yo por lo menos no sabria decirte,pero seguramente te digo ya que si no consigues otras cosas mas basicas,esos que te haran falta no los vas a conseguir.

para ese amplificador se recomiendau na fuente regulada,que puedes hacer con unos 2n3055 y 2n2955 y unos lm7924 y 7824.


----------



## osmundo25 (Sep 19, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Ahí estás complicado. Estos transistores no te dan la corriente necesaria como para estar tranquilo con +-36V de alimentación, ni disipan mucha potencia.
> ¿No conseguís otros más grandes?
> 
> Quizá puedas hacer un Sinclair Z30 con esos transistores a la salida, pero trabaja con +-20V y da 20W sobre 8Ohm (buscalo, está entre los destacados de Gran Señal y se llama algo así como "Amplificador hifi con +-20V").
> ...


mira no se si conoces un tocadiscos que tiene bastante tiempo ya, era de la antigua URSS, marca Radiotecnica. aca u=san los imanes de las bicinas de los baffles que traen y le ponen cascos mas grandes hasta de 12 pulgadas, yo le manda a poner de 10" la bocina originalmente es de 4 pulgadas pero trae un iman nada despreciable, he escuchado la adaptacion trabajando y se oye muy bien, la bocina es de 25 watts RMS creo mas o menos, pero con esa adaptacion las e escuchado en amplificador de 100 watts sin distorcion aparente, para eso es que quiero hacerme un equipo, para esos bables que me mande a hacer. Poniendo transistores en paralelo aguantarian el voltaje que ya tiene la fuente?

yo tenia armado un RCA, (supuestamente) que estubo trabajando bien hasta hace poco con esos mismos transistores, tenia 2n3054a en un lado y Ku..., no recuerdo bien, pero me empeso a dar un fallo que no encontre que era, la cosa mas rara del mundo, de pronto empesaba a oirse mal, distorcionando, como cuando se apaga el apmplificador y los filtros empiesan a descargarse, sabes como se le quitaba?, dandole un puntaso de soldadura con mi pistola en la placa, raro verdad, le cambie todas la piesas una por una hasta que cambie un transistor y no lo hizo mas , entonces me llevo los transistores de salida, que eran 2n3055, eso me dolio no sabes cuanto! aqui ese tipo de transistores son una reliquia casi, por eso decidi armar oro diagrama, pensando que tenia algun error en el diseño.



hellfull dijo:


> tendrias que cambiar todos los transistores por otros que aguanten mas voltaje,y yo por lo menos no sabria decirte,pero seguramente te digo ya que si no consigues otras cosas mas basicas,esos que te haran falta no los vas a conseguir.
> 
> para ese amplificador se recomiendau na fuente regulada,que puedes hacer con unos 2n3055 y 2n2955 y unos lm7924 y 7824.


no entendi por que se fueron los 2n3055 que son mas furtes que los 2n3054A, los otros que tengo ahora son de un tipo de bombilla fluorecente que son de 75watts pero soportan hasta 400volt, son los que aparecen aca y usan poniendolos en paralelo, de esos podrea conceguir.

Voy a intentar el Z30 creo que es lo mejor por ahora, gracias a todos, luego les cuento.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 19, 2009)

osmundo25 dijo:


> Poniendo transistores en paralelo aguantarian el voltaje que ya tiene la fuente?


No confundas *voltaje *con *corriente*. En este caso la limitación es la *corriente* y podés solucionarlo poniendo más transistores en paralelo, pero como decías que tenías sólo 2, asumí que usarías uno por lado.
Una cuenta simple dice que la corriente que va a circular por los transistores de salida (de cada rama) está dada por el voltaje de alimentación dividido por la impedancia de los parlantes. En tu caso, 36V/8r=4,5A.
Los 3054 manejan hasta 4A. Hay picos que se le pueden escapar y cocinarlos.
Si se te ocurriera usarlos con 4r de carga, estamos hablando ya de 9A y eso definitivamente puede hacerles un desastre. Tendrías que usar dos por lado para estar cómodo con los 8r de carga, y tres para 4r, junto con unos lindos disipadores como para que no se calentaran demasiado.




osmundo25 dijo:


> Voy a intentar el Z30 creo que es lo mejor por ahora...


Dale con ese entonces, que anda bien y no lleva ningún componente difícil de conseguir. Inclusive podés reemplazar los transistores por casi cualquier otro que tengas, que va a andar también. 
En el post original tenés el diseño de un impreso que te puede servir de guía para montarlo en una plaqueta universal. Te garantizo que anda, y anda bien. Y te aconsejo no alimentarlo con más de 23-25V simétricos, o ponerle más transistores a la salida por aquello de la corriente máxima...

Saludos


----------



## osmundo25 (Sep 20, 2009)

Muchas gracias por la atensión

en cuanto tenga el amplificador trabajando, me remito nuevamente a ustedes para contarles y me ayuden  entonces con el ecualizador...
saludos


----------

